# Kazaa Lite



## PsyKlown

does anyone know any other kazaa lite servers?


----------



## vladimirbot

nope, and dont want to. kazaa is illegal. i suggest u stay out if u dont wanna get sued by the recording industry like many other people did.


----------



## [tab]

Please explain...


----------



## vladimirbot

people who go on kazaa like steal music, and the RIAA goes after them, and sues them for a lot of money. it didnt happen to me cause i dont have kazaa, but i heard that others had to pay 100s of 1000s of dollars. if u dont wanna b fined like those people  then go to ur music store and buy the CD urself, or go to pay sites like iTunes or musicmatch to download the songs legally.


----------



## [tab]

That doesn't make Kazaa illegal... there's more than music and pirated software available.


----------



## Fure6

vladimirbot said:
			
		

> people who go on kazaa like steal music, and the RIAA goes after them, and sues them for a lot of money. it didnt happen to me cause i dont have kazaa, but i heard that others had to pay 100s of 1000s of dollars. if u dont wanna b fined like those people  then go to ur music store and buy the CD urself, or go to pay sites like iTunes or musicmatch to download the songs legally.



well, i know it's pretty hard to believe jack, but i haven't gotten fined or cought yet.   

I am wondering what the odds of getting cought is, why don't you tell me, jack?   i mean...


----------



## weed

PsyKlown said:
			
		

> does anyone know any other kazaa lite servers?


not sure if they are... the number of people on kazaa has drastically reduced now.. plus recent raids and stuff most of the servers have been shut down.but they are other p2p programs which are better than kazaa or at list have the same standard... u could also try the k++ version... 
visit www.zeropaid.com.. check out the forums...and the links.. 
vladimirbot define stealing 
file-sharing cant be stopped..its a fact..


----------



## nomav6

Kazzaa is not illegal but it is illegal to share copywriten files, such as music and movies, if your just downloading this files the risk is verry small, but if you're sharing these and letting others download from you then your at high risk of have the RIAA coming down on you hard, I think the charge is like $75 a song which adds up to a lot of money, I dont think the movie idustry has gotten into as much as the RIAA but its coming so be on the look out.


----------



## Jimbob1989

You are now suppose to pay to use kazaa however if you have the original installation, then you can use it for free.

Jimbob


----------



## Underground_Evo

*LimeWire*

LimeWire Pro= Best p2p ever!


----------



## bachxuanguyen

RIAA, what is that stand for
LIME WIRE is gay, i hate that p2p
I have the original kazaa lite, email me and i can give u the site
bachxuanguyen@hotmail.com
use mIRC, Morpheasous, Audio Galaxy, Bitorrent, there is one site that in korean and u can download a lot of stuff, more than these software above but u need to have korean social security, << my friend have one so i ask him some time to download stuff for me <<< RIAA can't get there hand on these international crap
hahhaha


----------



## Little John

bachxuanguyen said:
			
		

> RIAA, what is that stand for



RIAA = Record Industry Association of America.
Huge organisation.

If you want free songs, there are actually some indie music groups that let you download them legally, and for free (for example at mixed-tape.com and at more places). And I actually think it's better if you get legal downloads - because if you don't support the labels and the artists, there won't be any new artists coming.

Little John


----------



## K-Dawg

There is also some more free services like that for example winmx and grokster. Right now im using e-Mule though


----------

